# Recoil Spring plug with a smile



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Did I see the picture of a 1911 recoil spring plug with a smiley face engraved on it on this forum? does anyone kave this photo?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I seem to recall seeing something like that recently....but I can't remember where....


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

you mean like this?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

to cool. Thanks.


----------



## Desperado-OPs (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that on your gun or did you just find the pic on the web? If you can provide a link to where I can buy one I'd be interested. Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..that's cool:smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Now it just needs inward sloping eyebrows and some teeth!


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

It's not a 1911, but................


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, that's awesome. I wouldn't mind mine saying, "SAY CHEESE!!!"


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

Desperado-OPs said:


> Is that on your gun or did you just find the pic on the web? If you can provide a link to where I can buy one I'd be interested. Thanks


This is not the one you were inquiring about, but it might be of interest:








from http://www.blindhogg.com/forsale.html

Regards,
Greg


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

No thanks, I don't want to have to explain it in court if, Heaven forbid, I had to shoot someone in self defense. Imagine how much fun the prosecutor would have with that. Plain jane all the way for my carry gun.

Zhur


----------

